# Silver arrived today



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is nice to be able to hold it in your hand... an ounce of silver has a good feel to it.

I have not ordered from online for a while.. I forgot they come in little plastic envelopes


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

As it stands today, it is nicer to own silver than the silver mine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They're beautiful when they're new. I was told that older coins with tarnish on them would trade for a lower price, but my LCS didn't flinch when I sold them tubes full of bluish coins; I got full price.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Tarnish comes off pretty easy with the right treatment. Very minimal. Some of it even cleans off with special cloth. Some needs a little chemical additive compound. Interesting to know that it might affect value in the eyes of some though. I never thought about that, but I can imagine some would say yes it does and some would say no i doesn't. I wonder what a dip in a sonic washer would do to silver?



sideKahr said:


> They're beautiful when they're new. I was told that older coins with tarnish on them would trade for a lower price, but my LCS didn't flinch when I sold them tubes full of bluish coins; I got full price.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Nothing like a silver unboxing!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Coin collectors ususlly frown on tarnish. It doesn't matter if you're selling for weight.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They use the tarnish in order to pay less!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

So are we talking about the failure of a return on investment, or how pretty silver coins look in their plastic containers?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Coin collectors usually frown on tarnish. It doesn't matter if you're selling for weight.


try selling a clean(ed) 1886 silver dollar or a 1934 d dime to a collector


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

I almost ordered some of those today, but decided to wait since I just bought some a couple a weeks ago. But I want more!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Nothing like a silver unboxing!


gold or platinum maybe?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> gold or platinum maybe?


Hmmm...let's see...a big fat monster box of silver eagles, or about 7 gold eagles...yeah, I'll take the silver


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I've got some coming.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice! Who did you order them from?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

johnnyringo said:


> Very nice! Who did you order them from?


Invest in Affordable Private Mint Silver Rounds


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been looking at the 10oz bars. Are there any thoughts on these.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

M118LR said:


> So are we talking about the failure of a return on investment, or how pretty silver coins look in their plastic containers?


Is this a trolling question, or are you going to elaborate?
He's just showing off his silver.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Is this a trolling question, or are you going to elaborate?
> He's just showing off his silver.


You answered that pretty well. "He's just showing off his silver." They as his and they are pretty ain't they. Not to mention that he is better off with the coins than owning the Silver Mine.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

M118LR said:


> You answered that pretty well. "He's just showing off his silver." They as his and they are pretty ain't they. Not to mention that he is better off with the coins than owning the Silver Mine.


He never mentioned anything about an "investment", so you should have been able to deduce the intent of the thread yourself.
Glad I could help clear it up for you, in any case.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> try selling a clean(ed) 1886 silver dollar or a 1934 d dime to a collector


Exactly, they don't want them cleaned. They don't want them tarnished if they can get one in original mint condition and that's what they prefer.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> I have been looking at the 10oz bars. Are there any thoughts on these.


I like 1 oz silver - smaller it ends up costing to much larger it is maybe hard to divide or use for payment


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

LONE WOLF said:


> I have been looking at the 10oz bars. Are there any thoughts on these.


Typically the premium(cost above spot)is lower the larger the bar.

But if you are preparing for the collapse of US currency then you might want to purchase a smaller silver product......but with that, there's no guarantee that silver will be valued either.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> But if you are preparing for the collapse of US currency then you might want to purchase a smaller silver product......but with that, there's no guarantee that silver will be valued either.


well historically silver has held value for the last 3000 + years so unless things change I think it is a safe bet that silver will continue to have value...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> well historically silver has held value for the last 3000 + years so unless things change I think it is a safe bet that silver will continue to have value...


If the dollar craps the bed......don't bet on it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If the dollar craps the bed......don't bet on it.


ya I am betting on it... of course I also have a years worth of food, medical supplies, seeds, and lots of guns an ammo.. and 21 years of military training

since silver has had value for all of recorded history I do not see that changing... and I am not sure where you get the idea that it will all of a sudden lose its value...

here ya go


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like 1 oz silver - smaller it ends up costing to much larger it is maybe hard to divide or use for payment


I do too but i had to break down just once and get a fat 100oz brick! So cool looking, and i'm so happy that it arrived in very good condition (since i bought it for looks). It is a 100oz Sunshine Mint bar


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ya I am betting on it... of course I also have a years worth of food, medical supplies, seeds, and lots of guns an ammo.. and 21 years of military training
> 
> since silver has had value for all of recorded history I do not see that changing... and I am not sure where you get the idea that it will all of a sudden lose its value...
> 
> ...


You don't think silver can lose its value but you think the United States and its currency is going for sure take a dive.

Ok, if that's what you want to believe, I'm cool with that.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> You don't think silver can lose its value but you think the United States and its currency is going for sure take a dive.
> 
> Ok, if that's what you want to believe, I'm cool with that.


No offense but you sound like you've never studied the definition of money and currency before (as many haven't). Even though Mike Maloney comes across to me as a snake oil salesman I love pointing people towards his 5 part series on the subject it is phenomenal...

https://www.hiddensecretsofmoney.com/


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> No offense but you sound like you've never studied the definition of money and currency before (as many haven't). Even though Mike Maloney comes across to me as a snake oil salesman I love pointing people towards his 5 part series on the subject it is phenomenal...
> 
> https://www.hiddensecretsofmoney.com/


I know plenty about money, especially how to turn money in wealth. You can be wealthy and have virtually zero money.

In the context of a SHTF event, your silver may be as worthless as a pile of fecal matter.

But of course that last sentence is my opinion and I may be the only one who values it, I'm cool with that too.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

If u think about it should there really be much difference between money (gold) and things that are worth money? My car on any given day is at least tradable for $3,000. If we did wake up in some reality where silver was worth as much as fecal matter we may as well be in the Biblical end times or something that drastic...it would be hell on Earth so we'd all be screwed anyway even if we did prep well


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> If u think about it should there really be much difference between money (gold) and things that are worth money? My car on any given day is at least tradable for $3,000. If we did wake up in some reality where silver was worth as much as fecal matter we may as well be in the Biblical end times or something that drastic...it would be hell on Earth so we'd all be screwed anyway even if we did prep well


Supply and demand. If SHTF and you couldn't get fuel for a car, it would be worthless.

If SHTF and I couldn't get food and all you had was silver but I wanted liqueur,etc. I wouldn't take silver.

Point being if there is no demand for silver it would be worthless.

It doesn't have to be the end of days for silver to be virtually worthless, but that's possible too, the end of days will eventually happen IMO.

One could argue there will always be a buyer for silver and that may be true.....if you can find the buyer.

SHTF scenarios.

Ok suppose no SHTF but the dollar craps the bed.......I think that's unlikely. If the dollar takes a dump then SHTF is on the fast track.

If not then that's great, I have a huge stack of silver but I really don't expect to ever sell it. I'll probably die with it and pass it on to my children. I don't consider it an investment for the amount I hold. My money is better spent on more practical investments that pay more. 
And again, just my opinion. I'm certainly no fortune teller.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> If SHTF and I couldn't get food and all you had was silver but I wanted liqueur,etc...


Now that right there is one fool proof SHTF investment liquor!! I wonder what the best liquor to stock would be...which would last the longest pretty much...in SHTF i'm getting drunk i don't care what it taste like lol i just want the longest shelf life. I heard someone before had the strategy to stock pile a boat load of 1oz bottles (as great SHTF trade).


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont buy silver for use right after SHTF because it will be pretty much useless at that time. food will be worth everything as well as cigs, booze, TP etc.. If the dollar collapses, we will at some point have to start over with something as currency (gold and silver will most likely be the only currency to use) You cannot rebuild an economy on worthless paper, so... I buy it when I can afford it and if I die, my kids will get it. It will not be used unless SHTF so it will be kept in the family... and if any of those little bastards sells it off before hand, Im coming back and haunting them!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If there was no value to paper money, what would someone use to buy Silver? Not to mention that silver & gold are extremely difficult to transport in any major quantity. If we went back to the barter system (SHTF) you can't eat, drink, burn, or wear silver so it's value could drop below that of premade tools. The best use for gold & silver would be collateral for other countries currency if they had not collapsed and you could barter passage there. So at best silver & gold are just insurance against a complete collapse of the local currency, providing that it wouldn't have a global effect.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Silver always has and always will have value.
You don't want silver-- don't buy any.
That will leave more for those of us not so dumb.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tango said:


> Silver always has and always will have value.
> You don't want silver-- don't buy any.
> That will leave more for those of us not so dumb.


The past is a good indicator but it's not absolute. The world has changed dramatically over the past century.

While silver may always have some value, other items very well could be more desirable.

I'm in no way trying to discourage its purchase but I will not ignore the possibility that it could very well become virtually useless.

I view it personally as a hedge against inflation rather than a commodity that will earn me major returns. I buy coins for the novelty of it, with the premiums attached, you start out a loser if buying mainstream.

In a SHTF event it's a toss up and all the rules go out the window, it could be priceless or it could be useless as a way to pay for goods or services.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

M118LR said:


> If there was no value to paper money, what would someone use to buy Silver? Not to mention that silver & gold are extremely difficult to transport in any major quantity. If we went back to the barter system (SHTF) you can't eat, drink, burn, or wear silver so it's value could drop below that of premade tools. The best use for gold & silver would be collateral for other countries currency if they had not collapsed and you could barter passage there. So at best silver & gold are just insurance against a complete collapse of the local currency, providing that it wouldn't have a global effect.


I couldn't see any prolonged stretch of time without money, god knows what the solution would be but having a new medium of exchange would happen pretty quickly...a medium of exchange is about as advanced as the wheel, there will never be a prolonged amount of time without one IMO. Hell even if an outbreak caused a Mad Max world i still think a medium of exchange would surface fairly quickly, i think silver & gold would be that exchange but yes i also believe there would be lots of barter in the Mad Max world. So a combination of both.

By the way when i talk about Mad Max i refer to the 80s movie. I did see the new one, what the hell was that?? Lol, very strange, i wasn't a fan.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Silver has been money for thousands of years...most likely always will be. Tons of uses...

101 Uses of Silver in Everyday Life - Silver Coins

Will it one day be more valuable than gold?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Now that this thread has evolved into another "how useful is silver" topic, I'll drop in my 2 Troy ounces.

Silver, like gold and all other "precious metals", will not be the primary method of exchange during, or immediately following, a SHTF event.
While they have been used as currency in the past, that does not mean they will be the default post-SHTF.

Even after the initial panic, people will be looking for items that will prolong their survival. Pretty metal won't be the prime choice.
Don't expect to trade it to a person who is just as bad off as you.
Only those who are well established will consider PMs for trade, since they don't *need* anything from you in return.
Most transactions will be one good for another good, and or services.
The problem that arises in any system, where metals are traded, is the ability to verify authenticity. Will your average trader be able to verify your 10g silver flake?

The real worth in precious metals is in their durability, and ability to survive for extremely long periods of time. They don't deteriorate like consumable goods or paper money.
The reason these items have been held on to for centuries is that they can hold large amounts of wealth in confined spaces, and carry that wealth from "point" to "point".
They are a great investment vehicle to ride out rough times.
Yes, you SHOULD have silver, but NOT for trade.
You should use it as a way to move your wealth from a pre-SHTF "point" in time to a post-rebuilding "point" when survival is no longer the driving motivation, and metals have become valuable again.

If you're betting on using silver, or any metal, as your primary method of trade during a prolonged crisis, you should prepare for many cold nights and empty bellies.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Panchito said:


> I almost ordered some of those today, but decided to wait since I just bought some a couple a weeks ago. But I want more!


Screw it I ordered some more yesterday , and it arrived today.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Good points Kauboy, i do always try to look passed whether or not it'll be used as currency or not...i always think that there ain't much difference in $100 vs something worth $100 (meaning you CAN GET $100 for it). I'm happy to think of my silver as i would think of diamonds, or art, etc. 

I still remain very attracted to the byproduct aspect of silver...the fact that 55% of it is a byproduct, and these primary metal mines are headed for a bankruptcy cliff...and the world has never been so over supplied with copper & zinc. Meanwhile physical silver sales continues to break new sales records each year (Eagle sales for example have broken a new record each of the past few years). And this also includes some huge purchases by some very wealthy MoFo's like Buffet.

Of course for SHTF i agree u must diversity your gameplan. My silver is more of my lottery ticket than my survival, my hopes are very humble, all i hope to get out of my silver is to buy a triplex cash in San Diego LOL (i can dream).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Silver spot is 14.43. Who's buying ?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I don't know if this week has been a PM pump fake but it's looking like the beginnings of a bull market momentum switch, the metals are on a tear, platinum is finally over $900 again!! Silver a hair away from $15!

I wasn't done buying metals yet so i really hope my post jinxes everything and PMs takes another big dip...down spot down!! Not yet i'm not satisfied!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I just wanna say, I got one the mail, and it's beautiful. 
Now, you guys can argue some more.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I got some Silver Eagles and some Prospecter rounds in mail today. Can someone tell me why the Prospecters feel lighter when they both are supposed to be one troy oz? I dont have scales, but they sure feel lighter. Please advise.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I got some Silver Eagles and some Prospecter rounds in mail today. Can someone tell me why the Prospecters feel lighter when they both are supposed to be one troy oz? I dont have scales, but they sure feel lighter. Please advise.


One Troy ounce is one Troy ounce. Get you some scales.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Tarnish comes off pretty easy with the right treatment. Very minimal. Some of it even cleans off with special cloth. Some needs a little chemical additive compound. Interesting to know that it might affect value in the eyes of some though. I never thought about that, but I can imagine some would say yes it does and some would say no i doesn't. I wonder what a dip in a sonic washer would do to silver?


Some insight into the question of should collectible coins be cleaned? How to Clean Coins & Handle Old, Rare Coins. Do not clean collectible coins.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I don't know if this week has been a PM pump fake but it's looking like the beginnings of a bull market momentum switch, the metals are on a tear, platinum is finally over $900 again!! Silver a hair away from $15!
> 
> I wasn't done buying metals yet so i really hope my post jinxes everything and PMs takes another big dip...down spot down!! Not yet i'm not satisfied!


I would like to see it go to sub $10


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would like to see it go to sub $10


Boom !!! Me too ! I'd back the truck up !


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Over half of silver mined is a bi-product of mining for other metals such as lead and copper. With the world economy slowing and the demand for other metals used in manufacturing reduced the amount of silver produced will also drop.

As the world economy slows (at least for the next 18 months and probably longer) more people will see PMs as a way to preserve capitol increasing demand and price. How much the price will go up is anybody's guess.

After silver going over $50 and dropping a few years ago I suspect it will be a slow rise and not going high as we've seen before.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm waiting for tax return $$ to grab more silver. Got the wife 10 oz of rounds for Christmas, then the stock market hit a deep pocket, but silver remained flat.

I like the 1oz rounds the best. They are easy to handle and trade in here in THIS world.
In the TEOTWAWKI world they would also be the right size for commerce, about equivalent to a $20 bill.

I don't think they care if the rounds are tarnished. I have bought them tarnished and sold them tarnished. It actually sorta proves it is real silver (by its unique patina.)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I buy from a place just around the corner but I really want some of the Stagecoach silver rounds or bars Stagecoach Silver Bullion from Northwest Territorial Mint

You can break them up into 1/4oz if needed.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I like the 1oz rounds the best. They are easy to handle and trade...


Me too, and the question i am always going back & forth on, ASEs or generic? I have more ASEs but i currently am going generic.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I'm waiting for tax return $$ to grab more silver.


AHHHHH!!!!! My E-filed tax return JUST hit my checking account, i don't know what to do. Silver had one hell of a week, so should i hold off for a dip considering the week it had? What do you guys think?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! My E-filed tax return JUST hit my checking account, i don't know what to do. Silver had one hell of a week, so should i hold off for a dip considering the week it had? What do you guys think?


You gotta know when to hold em..... know when to fold them........... Ask Kenny Rogers.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! My E-filed tax return JUST hit my checking account, i don't know what to do. Silver had one hell of a week, so should i hold off for a dip considering the week it had? What do you guys think?


I don't know you or your financial situation. I just got started with silver. I, personally, am going to wait for a dip before I purchase again.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Me too, and the question i am always going back & forth on, ASEs or generic? I have more ASEs but i currently am going generic.


I use to do all rounds and then switched to ASE and junk silver

I am holding the junk and buying rounds

I buy silver as I have the money and desire and I do not really worry if it is $13.25 or $14.72...now if it slides under $10 I will buy a bunch more


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You gotta know when to hold em..... know when to fold them........... Ask Kenny Rogers.


I don't know why i even asked i know that i have no self control and wouldn't last 24 hrs...i pulled the trigger! I've lost insane amounts of money in my life playing poker ugh...the fact that i bought silver and quit poker years ago means i can't be doing that bad! I'm definitely better off giving in to a silver purchase than giving into a trip to the casino lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I use to do all rounds and then switched to ASE and junk silver
> 
> I am holding the junk and buying rounds
> 
> I buy silver as I have the money and desire and I do not really worry if it is $13.25 or $14.72...now if it slides under $10 I will buy a bunch more


MM has a handle on it ......... he is not buying as an investment, but rather a hedge against fiat currency.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

I've never purchased metals with the intention of trading them in later for more green pieces of paper(or digits on a screen). It's for when the green pieces of paper no longer have value.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll sell anything I own except my body,soul or family heirlooms.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> I've never purchased metals with the intention of trading them in later for more green pieces of paper. It's for when the green pieces of paper no longer have value.


Yes sir.. great minds think alike


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

But the beauty of 1oz rounds is that they work in BOTH worlds. Tis why I like the rounds. Those stagecoach rounds sound cool (can be broken into 4 pieces). Very easy to use as commerce. 

The real question is how long till silver spikes again? All it takes is a loss of consumer confidence in one of the major investment paths, and people will turn their attention to precious metals again. Stock market, tech market, energy market...when the intangibles flutter, people reach for the tangibles like silver.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> They're beautiful when they're new. I was told that older coins with tarnish on them would trade for a lower price, but my LCS didn't flinch when I sold them tubes full of bluish coins; I got full price.


Actually if you are trading old silver (some call it junk silver) the tarnish is a bonus, I'm talking pre 1922 morgan dollars and dimes and quarters.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Coin collectors ususlly frown on tarnish. It doesn't matter if you're selling for weight.


Yea sorry bullshit

Collectors often frown upon cleaning them up, the chemical process corrupts the origional.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Prepper News said:


> Hmmm...let's see...a big fat monster box of silver eagles, or about 7 gold eagles...yeah, I'll take the silver


A great point

Historically silver is mined about 9 ounces to a single ounce of gold....

And silver is consumed and disappears, unless you sink a Spanish ship full of gold, it never disappears.

Historically the spread in price is anywhere between 9 and 16 ounces to buy a ounce of gold.

The current ratio of 50'ish to 1 is market manipulation, if you can put a few ounces of silver back. Once the system resets you will transfer a huge amount of your current wealth into the new system.

I don't know of another asset class that has a higher return on investment.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

LONE WOLF said:


> I have been looking at the 10oz bars. Are there any thoughts on these.


Not a good choice, as the common person will not recognize them or trust that they are not fakes.

IMO pre 1965 silver coins are your best bet, although most people don't know about them, when SHTF they will be recongnized as true money.

I don't buy other silver coins, even with the lower spot price, unless you are buying junk silver, american eagles or canadian silver leafs, you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I know plenty about money, especially how to turn money in wealth. You can be wealthy and have virtually zero money.
> 
> In the context of a SHTF event, your silver may be as worthless as a pile of fecal matter.
> 
> But of course that last sentence is my opinion and I may be the only one who values it, I'm cool with that too.


I'm sorry for coming into this late in the post, but of course I have an opinioin

The point of Silver (or gold) is you have all the preps you can reasonably prepare for, food, ammo, water, land, seeds, solar, etc

And then you realize you have more fiat dollars in the bank..

THAT is the time you put what you have left in precious metals, it isn't a prep, it is you deciding to transfer your excess wealth to your children or grandchildren.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> If u think about it should there really be much difference between money (gold) and things that are worth money? My car on any given day is at least tradable for $3,000. If we did wake up in some reality where silver was worth as much as fecal matter we may as well be in the Biblical end times or something that drastic...it would be hell on Earth so we'd all be screwed anyway even if we did prep well


Ok, so you are going to last a day........

So why the hell should we care about what you are posting......

Just waiting for that to set in......

Based upon your name, eat drink and be merry for tomorrow you will die, and so quit dragging down the survivors.

Freekin bastard!

There is probably a website for you like www.weareallyscrewded.com

Take your attitude there

Rant off


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Now that this thread has evolved into another "how useful is silver" topic, I'll drop in my 2 Troy ounces.
> 
> Silver, like gold and all other "precious metals", will not be the primary method of exchange during, or immediately following, a SHTF event.
> While they have been used as currency in the past, that does not mean they will be the default post-SHTF.
> ...


Although I agree with your basic premise and your post expands upon mine, here is a thought

Jim raises eggs and want to sell them, but also has cows and doesn't need milk

Harry has cows and wants to sell the milk but has no use for eggs.

Jill makes really good Jam but also has chickens and only needs meat.

Custer produces bullets and need everything.

A medium of exchange is money, it really doesn't matter what it is. but the best currency is one that cannot be replicated into infinity which is our current fiat money system.

Using precious metals which are limited, and if everyone agrees to a value to the product then all the above trade can happen. And as a result the over producers can backstock currency and increase their standard of living, or use the abundance of earnings to spur new growth.

It really works in a SHTF situation where you need a lighter to start a fire and I have one but don't need your beaver pelts. So using a currency in a multi tiered system we can use a medium of exchange which I will call silver to transact and everybody wins.

Yea for the first 4 months when the grid goes down and 60% of people die that isn't an option, but think out a year or 2... sorry Americans have a problem with that... and real currency will be golden.

Its easy to get hung up on mad max or the walking dead, but historically a new system establishes in just few years.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> AHHHHH!!!!! My E-filed tax return JUST hit my checking account, i don't know what to do. Silver had one hell of a week, so should i hold off for a dip considering the week it had? What do you guys think?


You are an interesting character, Your name suggests you don't have any preps but you are talking about the future. Sorry I haven't been following your 152 posts.

So here is my suggestion (if you really are I'd last a day) Take they money and buy some really nice scotch, I mean the really good single malt type

Then When the SHTF your day will be really easy.

Otherwise come out of the closet and admit you are a prepper and then we can move on from there.

I don't come here often, and I will take you at your word, "I'd last a day" is not a good call sign for a serious prepper, make up your mind.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I'll sell anything I own except my body,soul or family heirlooms.


How about your reputation for $200, I can arrange a paypal transfer.

Well hell since you are cheap how about $1 for your reputation, or your family name, or ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> How about your reputation for $200, I can arrange a paypal transfer.
> 
> Well hell since you are cheap how about $1 for your reputation, or your family name, or ....


I never discussed price but you'll never afford your dreams working for wages.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm sorry for coming into this late in the post, but of course I have an opinioin
> 
> The point of Silver (or gold) is you have all the preps you can reasonably prepare for, food, ammo, water, land, seeds, solar, etc
> 
> ...


That's ok, I've purchased silver but there's no way in hell in buying PM's with the remainder of my excess cash.

I'm prepping for good times too......and in good times, cash is king.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, so you are going to last a day........
> 
> So why the hell should we care about what you are posting......
> 
> ...





Montana Rancher said:


> You are an interesting character...
> 
> So here is my suggestion (if you really are I'd last a day) Take they money and buy some really nice scotch, I mean the really good single malt type
> 
> Then When the SHTF your day will be really easy...


Lol a little bitter towards non-preppers are we??

Why do i have the mental image right now of the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket lol. I'm a little hung over today I really hope Montana Rancher doesn't make me drop and give him 50.

You just blasted me over a super long shot hypothetical doomsday scenario post, which happened to be a purposely exaggerated reply to a previous post that i dissagreed with (subject being silver's value).



Montana Rancher said:


> "I'd last a day" is not a good call sign for a serious prepper, make up your mind.


Lol there are some people in here who just prep for snow storms and the like...did i miss the sticky thread that all in here must be hardcore 'Rambo' type preppers? Montana Rancher I swear it wasn't me!! I was not the one who pissed in your Cheerios this morning i swear lol.



Montana Rancher said:


> I don't come here often


What a shame, I really wish this ray of sunshine came in here more often I need people who can lift my spirits from time to time!



Montana Rancher said:


> You worthless maggot, you make me sick! Did your mamma have any children that lived!!?? We don't want your kind in this forum get out of our sight!! MOVE IT MOVE IT...


Ok i made that one up lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Lol a little bitter towards non-preppers are we??
> 
> Why do i have the mental image right now of the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket lol. I'm a little hung over today I really hope Montana Rancher doesn't make me drop and give him 50.
> 
> ...


Haha that was a good one, I was like WTF!!! ... I didn't drink that much last night.

My point is, if you are really going to last a day then STFU, if you are really a prepper, then give us some content. I don't know you, where do you stand?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

And since I am on a roll, besides putting words in my mouth, what did I post that you think is wrong?

Its a good thread, don't miss out on my Trumpisms

Haha I just made that up, laugh if you are paying attention


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Why do i have the mental image right now of the drill sergeant from Full Metal Jacket lol.


*Drill Instructor*,,,,,,, not drill sergeant


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha that was a good one, I was like WTF!!! ... I didn't drink that much last night.
> 
> My point is, if you are really going to last a day then STFU, if you are really a prepper, then give us some content. I don't know you, where do you stand?


Lol i think i ALWAYS post drunk...so are u saying i'm a happy drunk and you're an angry drunk ha. Just kidding. I was basically trying to go for exaggeration effect in the post on how i never ever think silver could ever be worthless. Me as a prepper? I'm not setting the world on fire. I really wish i had a better living arrangement like some of you guys, i have a nice Honda invertor generator (the beast the EU7000) but my survival will be too reliant on my ability to get gas. I really wanted a deisel generator but i loved the reduced noise factor of the gas (and the fuel injection). I went with that portable generator with my family in mind, if SHTF my one family member's house would be way better of a place to be than my house, so i wanted portable.

Food wise i've bought a decent amount of Mountain House freeze dried food, and i rotate a lot of canned goods...and i have 2 pretty bad ass water filters, one ceramic and one carbon. Yeah i'm definately a light weight, unfortunately my set up involves no gardening ugh (my relative has a huge yard though), when i bought my place i never even considered prepping. I'd say i'm pretty reliant on a 'Short term' SHTF, and i know that ain't good. My biggest problem is probably that i don't have help...to my family & friend i'm 'The guy' who's been saying the economy will crash forever. I'd feel way better if they all had at least as much as me.

And i just have 1 home defense hand gun.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Lol i think i ALWAYS post drunk...so are u saying i'm a happy drunk and you're an angry drunk ha. Just kidding. I was basically trying to go for exaggeration effect in the post on how i never ever think silver could ever be worthless. Me as a prepper? I'm not setting the world on fire. I really wish i had a better living arrangement like some of you guys, i have a nice Honda invertor generator (the beast the EU7000) but my survival will be too reliant on my ability to get gas. I really wanted a deisel generator but i loved the reduced noise factor of the gas (and the fuel injection). I went with that portable generator with my family in mind, if SHTF my one family member's house would be way better of a place to be than my house, so i wanted portable.
> 
> Food wise i've bought a decent amount of Mountain House freeze dried food, and i rotate a lot of canned goods...and i have 2 pretty bad ass water filters, one ceramic and one carbon. Yeah i'm definately a light weight, unfortunately my set up involves no gardening ugh (my relative has a huge yard though), when i bought my place i never even considered prepping. I'd say i'm pretty reliant on a 'Short term' SHTF, and i know that ain't good. My biggest problem is probably that i don't have help...to my family & friend i'm 'The guy' who's been saying the economy will crash forever. I'd feel way better if they all had at least as much as me.
> 
> And i just have 1 home defense hand gun.


Hey
An honest assessment and you are not alone so if your tag is I'd last a day, lets extend that with a little bit put into water.

I'm not talking about a few jugs put back which only extends your day until it runs out, I'm talking about the ability to purify your own.

What can you do to make that happen, sorry I don't know where you live or it would be easier to make suggestoins.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Hey
> An honest assessment and you are not alone so if your tag is I'd last a day, lets extend that with a little bit put into water.
> 
> I'm not talking about a few jugs put back which only extends your day until it runs out, I'm talking about the ability to purify your own.
> ...


I have the Katadyn gravity ceramic drip filter, and the Berkey Black drip filter, and spare filters, so water is where i'm covered...food not as much. I live in a suburban house with a back deck and zero vegatation, not even a patch of grass. I think the best i can do is to keep increasing my canned goods, and i think i need to start building a storage shed of propane!! Propane grills and portable propane heaters and LOTS of propane would make me feel better. It would be such a plus to live where heat is not necessary for survival like Florida. People in warm climates must have such an advantage. I'm in Pennsylvania.



Maine-Marine said:


> *Drill Instructor*,,,,,,, not drill sergeant


Dammit i dropped the ball on that one lol...good catch!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> *Drill Instructor*,,,,,,, not drill sergeant


AF uses the title of technical instructors.


----------

